# Bota Shpirtërore > Toleranca fetare >  Ndalesat ne islam

## bani

Disa shembij te ndalesave ne Islam, ku burimi kryesor mbetet hadithi...


*Shkurtioni mustaqet dhe leshoni mjekrrat:*
Transmetohet nga Ibn Omeri se Pejgamberi sal-lall-llahu alejhui ve sel-lem ka thënë: ''Kundërshtoni mushrikët, shkurtoni mustaqet dhe lëshoni mjekrrat.'' (Transmetojne Buhariu dhe Muslimi)


*Shkurtoni pantallonat:*
Eshte transmetuar ne nje hadith te vertete se Pejgamberi sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem ka thene:
''Cdo gje qe eshte nen (poshte) nyjen e kembes, ajo eshte ne zjarr.'' 

*Fotografia eshte haram*
Tregon Ibën Mes’udi radijall-llahu anhu se Resulull-llahu sal-lall-llahu alejhi ue sel-lem ka thënë: “Njerëzit me dënim më të madh Ditën e Gjykimit do të jenë piktorët”. (Buhariu); dhe ka thënë poashtu: “Melekët nuk hyjnë në atë shtëpi ku ka fotografi” (Buhariu)

*Joruajtja gjatë urinimit.*
Tregon Ibën Abbasi radijall-llahu anhu se Resulull-llahu sal-lall-llahu alejhi ue sel-lem kaloi një herë pranë varreve dhe dëgjoi zërin e dy njerëzvë të cilët u dënonin në varr dhe tha i dërguari sal-lall-llahu alejhi ue sel-lem: “Ata dy dënohen, dhe nuk janë duke u dënuar për diçka të madhe (në një transmetim: por ajo është e madhe), njëri është duke u dënuar ngase nuk u ruante gjatë urinës e tjetri ngase nxitte grindje mes njerëzve…” (Buhariu)

*Ndalohet t'i jepet dora grave te huaja*
Përshëndetja për dore me gra të huaja
Resulull-llahu sal-lall-llahu alejhi ue sel-lem ka thënë: “Më mirë do të ishte për dikënd që t’i çahet koka me një hekur sesa të prekë grua që nuk i lejohet”; (Taberaniu) poashtu ka thënë: “Unë nuk përshëndetem për dore me gratë (e huaja)” (Ahmedi)

*Ndalohen paruket dhe gershetimi i flokeve*
Tregon Esma’ bint Ebi Bekër radijall-llahu anha se njeherë erdhi një grua te Resulull-llahu sal-lall-llahu alejhi ue sel-lem dhe i tha: O i Dërguar, kam një bijë e cila sonte bëhet nuse, mirëpo për shkak të një smundje po i bijnë flokët, a më lejohet t’ia lidhi (t’ia vazhdoj). Resulull-llahu sal-lall-llahu alejhi ue sel-lem tha: “All-llahu i ka mallkuar ata që lidhin flokë dhe atyre të cilëve ju lidhen”. (Muslimi)

*Lyerja e flokëve dhe mjekrës, ndalohet ngjyra e zeze*, 
është e lejuar përveç ngjyrës së zezë. Shkaku është zbardhja e flokëve e jo  për të ndryshuar ngjyrën, pra jo zbukurim por nevojë.
“Transmetohet nga Pejgamberi salallahu alejhi ue selem i cili kur e pa babanë e Ebu Bekrit me flokë shumë të bardha tha: “Ndryshojeni ngjyrën e tyre, por jo me të zezë.” Sepse e zeza i mashtron njerëzit. “

*Ngjyrimi me lëndë kimike (hidrogjen),* 
që nuk lejon depërtimin e ujit në rrënjë të flokës, këta ngjyra janë haram. Shkaku, floka mbetet e pa lagur edhe nëse personi lanë trupin e tij nga xhenabeti (papastërtia).

----------


## pejani34

qka po don me than me ket mesele nese bon me dit,

ose qka ka te baj kjo me tolerancen e tjera feve

kjo tem se ka vendin ketu.

----------


## Elytony

> Disa shembij te ndalesave ne Islam, ku burimi kryesor mbetet hadithi...
> 
> 
> *Shkurtioni mustaqet dhe leshoni mjekrrat:*
> Transmetohet nga Ibn Omeri se Pejgamberi sal-lall-llahu alejhui ve sel-lem ka thënë: ''Kundërshtoni mushrikët, shkurtoni mustaqet dhe lëshoni mjekrrat.'' (Transmetojne Buhariu dhe Muslimi)
> 
> 
> *Shkurtoni pantallonat:*
> Eshte transmetuar ne nje hadith te vertete se Pejgamberi sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem ka thene:
> ...


All-llahu subhanehu we te'ala në Kur'an,me fjalët e Tij të përsosura thotë:*" Çka t'ju jep Pejgamberi, atë merrnie e çka t'ju ndalojë, përmbanju dhe kinie frikë All-llahun, se All-llahu është ndëshkues i ashpër."*[Hashr 7] 

Dhe muslimanët duhet ta dëgjojnë All-llahun dhe Pejgamberin e Tij salAll-llahu alejhi we selem,kurse injorantët dhe jomuslimanët All-llahu i udhëzoftë!


PAQE!

----------


## Izadora

Pse gershetimi i flokeve qenka mekat ? 
Nuk shoh ndonje arsye bindesi ose me sakte shpjegim eshte siperfaqesore .

----------


## hot_prinz

Izaaa, vetem zoti e di.

----------


## Elytony

Dikush i cili nuk i ka të qarta Hadithet mund të pyes...

----------


## hot_prinz

Elytony, se shef qe pyeti Izadora?

----------


## Elytony

> Elytony, se shef qe pyeti Izadora?


I nderuar,ajo që ju mendoni është e vërtetë që ka pyetur...por a nuk e shihni se vet është përgjigjur.

Njeriut i ka hije të pyes për atë që s'ka njohuri,nuk është turp,përkundrazi të pyeturit është pjesë e dijes.

PAQE!

----------


## hot_prinz

> I nderuar,ajo që ju mendoni është e vërtetë që ka pyetur...por a nuk e shihni se vet është përgjigjur.
> 
> Njeriut i ka hije të pyes për atë që s'ka njohuri,nuk është turp,përkundrazi të pyeturit është pjesë e dijes.
> 
> PAQE!



Po kjo goca te pyeti se a eshte mekat te lidhen floket? 
Di t'pergjigjesh apo jo?

----------


## Izadora

Elyton ku e sheh pergjigjen , ndoshta i rendita fjalit ne menyre jo te rregullt lol 
Hadidhet nje pjese e besimtarve i marrin kallup ashtu sic i lexojne ose degjoin pa shtruar asnjehere pyetje pse lol

----------


## Scion

> Elyton ku e sheh pergjigjen , ndoshta i rendita fjalit ne menyre jo te rregullt lol 
> Hadidhet nje pjese e besimtarve i marrin kallup ashtu sic i lexojne ose degjoin pa shtruar asnjehere pyetje pse lol


Dogma, nuk debatohet sepse po te debatohej nuk do ishte me dogme.  :ngerdheshje: 
Morali absolut, ne nje fare forme kur fillon e behet anakronik (Relik kohor) sjell degjenerim te tipit qe shofim sot. Eshte shume e sigurt, qe fetaret jane njerzit me te paafte per tu pershtatur me realitetet e reja per shkak te ketyre rregullave qe jane vene ne emer te "babagjyshit te vitit te ri", qe ketu rrjedh dhe gjith mishmashi i debatit qe zhvillohet sot mes botes laike dhe asaj fetare.

Eshte ceshtje botekuptimi sigurisht :P

----------


## bani

> All-llahu subhanehu we te'ala në Kur'an,me fjalët e Tij të përsosura thotë:*" Çka t'ju jep Pejgamberi, atë merrnie e çka t'ju ndalojë, përmbanju dhe kinie frikë All-llahun, se All-llahu është ndëshkues i ashpër."*[Hashr 7] 
> 
> Dhe muslimanët duhet ta dëgjojnë All-llahun dhe Pejgamberin e Tij salAll-llahu alejhi we selem,kurse injorantët dhe jomuslimanët All-llahu i udhëzoftë!
> 
> 
> PAQE!


ajeti qe solle e ka fjalen per pasurine e luftes:

59:6. E atë (Pasuri) që prej tyre All-llahu ia ktheu të dërguarit të vet,
ju për të nuk i keni ngarë as kuajt, as devetë, por All-llahu i bën
mbizotëruesit të dërguarit e vet kundër kujt të dojë, All-llahu ka fuqi
mbi çdo send.
59:7. Atë që All-llahu nga banorët e vendeve (jobesimtare) ia dha pa luftë
të dërguarit, të vet, ajo i takon All-llahut, të dërguarit, të afërmve,
jetimëve, të varfërve, kurbetçinjve. (Kështu veprohet) Që ajo të mos
ndahet ndërmjet pasanikëve tuaj. Çka t'ju jep Pejgamberi, atë merrnie e
çka t'ju ndalojë, përmbanju dhe kinie frikë All-llahun, se All-llahu
është ndëshkues i ashpër.
59:8. (Ajo pronë) U takon muhaxhirëve të varfër, të cilët u dëbuan prej
shtëpive të tyre dhe prej pasurisë së tyre, duke kërkuar mirësinë dhe
kënaqësinë prej All-llahut, dhe që ndihmojnë All-llahun dhe të
dërguarin e Tij, të tillët janë ata të sinqertit.



*Muhamedi nuk ndiqte tjeter vec Kuranit qe iu shpall:*

46:9. Thuaj: "Unë nuk jamë risimtar prej të dërguarve, e nuk e di se çka
do të bëhet me mua e as me ju, *unë nuk ndjek tjetër vetëm atë që më
shpallet,* unë nuk jam tjetër pos i dërguar që ju tërheq vërejtjen
qartas".

6:50. Thuaj: "Unë nuk u them juve se i kam në kompetencë depotë e Allllahut
(e t'ju sjellë mrekulli), as nuk pretendoj se i di fshehtësitë
(e t'ju tregojë se kur do t'ju vijë dënimi), as nuk u them se unë jam
engjëll.* Unë ndjek vetëm atë që më shpallet mua.* Thuaj: "A janë baras i
verbëti dhe ai që sheh?" A nuk mendoni?

7:203. Dhe, kur ti nuk u sjell atyre ndonjë mrekulli (që e kërkojnë)
thonë: "Përse ti nuk e trilove vetë?"* Thuaj "Unë (nuk trilloj) i
përmbahem vetëm asaj që më shpallet nga Zoti im, ky (Kur'ani) është
argument (me të cilin ndriçohen zemrat) nga Zoti juaj, është
udhërrëfyes dhe mëshirë për popullin që beson.*

10:15. Dhe kur atyre u lexohen ajetet Tona të qarta, ata që nuk besojnë
takimin Tonë (ringjalljen), *thonë: "Sillna një Kur'an tjetër, ose
ndryshoje këtë!" Thuaj: "Mua nuk më takon që ta ndrushojë vetë, unë
përcjelli vetëm atë që më shpallet*, unë nëse kundërshtoj Zotit tim i
frikësohem dënimit të një Ditës të madhe.

6:19. Thuaj: "Cili send ka dëshminë më të madhe?" Thuaj: *"All-llahu është
dëshmues mes meje e jush, e mua më është shpallur ky Kur'an që me të
t'ju tërheqë vërejtjen juve dhe atij që i komunikohet (dhe të gjithë
atyre që vijnë pas jush deri në ditën e kijametit)*. Ju po dëshmoni se
pos All-llahut ka edhe zota tjerë, a?" Thuaj: "Unë nuk dëshmoj!" Ai
është vetëm një Zot dhe unë jam i pastër nga ajo që ju i shoqëroni!"


Por ke edhe te tilla hadithe si me poshte qe do te thote qe ju nuk i permbaheni as vete haditheve ;

*Myslimanet nuk ndjekin as vete hadithet e tyre SAHIH*


_E konsiderojne kusht qe nje person te besoje ne Synet per te qene Mysliman, natyrisht perkrah Kur'anit._

nderkohe qe shume hadithe "Sahih" nuk e thone kete gje;

*1-)Sahih Muslimi Libri 35, Numer 6518*
Ebu Hurejra ka transmetuar se i Dërguari i Allahut (paqja qoftë mbi të) ka thënë:
...All-llahu do të bëjë për ata(njerez) rrugë te lehtë, duke i çuar në parajsë dhe ata persona të cilët mblidhen në shtëpitë e All-llahut (xhamite) dhe lexojnë librin e All-llahut dhe ata që mësojnë dhe që studjojnë Kuranin (mes vete), do të vijë mbi ta qetësia dhe mëshira dhe do t'i mbulojë ata dhe engjëjt do t'i rrethojnë ata dhe Allahu bën një përmendje të tyre në praninë e atyre afër Tij...
nuk permendet fare ketu as rruga e profetit e as theniet e tij , le te mos harrojme qe hadithi eshte SAHIH

Sipas Sahihut te Muslimit , Profeti Muhamed ka lënë vetëm Kur'anin

*2-)Sahih Muslimi Zuhd(Libri) 42, Numër 7147]*, si edhe [Ahmedi, Volumi. 1, Faqe 171)Profeti Muhamed tha:"Mos shkruani asgjë nga mua, përveç KURANIT. Çdokush që ka shkruar ndonjë gjë tjetër veç Kur'anit ,duhet t'a fshijë atë." 

_disa argumentojn se kete profeti e ka thene per te mos ngaterruar Kut'anin me hadithet , por kjo nuk eshte e vertete sepse 30 vjet pas vdekjes se Profetit vazhdohet te zbatohet ky kusht i profetit , qe do te thote se profeti e mbajti qendrimin e tij kunder-hadith deri ne vdekje;_

*3-)Nga: Imam Ahmed ibn Hanbal* ,Zejd Ibn Thabit (shkrimtari më i afërt i Profetit ) vizitoi Khalifën Mu'aauijah (më shumë se 30 vjet pas vdekjes së Profetit), dhe i tha atij një histori rreth Profetit. Mu'aauijahut i pëlqeu kjo histori dhe urdhëroi dikë që të shkruajnë atë. Por Zejdi tha. "I Dërguari i Allahut na urdhëroi që kurrë të mos shkruajmë ndonjë gjë nga hadithi i tij,*"Suna e Ebu Davudit Kitab Al-llm numer#3640* 

*4-)Sahih Muslimi
Libri 7, Numër 2803*
...(Pejgamberi Muhamed thotë) : Unë kam lënë ndër ju Librin e Allahut, dhe nëse ju i përmbaheni atij(Kur'anit), ju kurrë nuk do të devijoni. Dhe ju do të pyeteni për mua (në Ditën e Ringjalljes), (tani më tregoni) çfarë do të thoni? Ata (audienca-të pranishmit) thanë: Ne do të dëshmojmë se ju e keni përcjellur (shpalljen), shkarkohet (barra e profecisë) dhe dhatë mençuri (të sinqertë) dhe këshillim. Ai (transmetuesi) ka thënë: Ai (Profeti i Shenjtë), pastaj e ngriti gishtin e tij tregues drejt qiellit dhe duke e treguar atë më pas nga njerëzit (tha): "O Allah, ti je dëshmitar , 0 Allah ti je dëshmitar,. dhe e ka thënë këtë tri herë. (Bilali atëherë) thirri Ezanin dhe më vonë edhe ikametin dhe ai (Profeti i Shenjtë), ka udhëhequr namazin e drekës...

*5-)Sahih Buhariu
Vellimi 1, Libri 8, Numër 394:*
Transmeton Abdullah:......Profeti tha;unë jam një qënie njerëzore si ju dhe pergjëgjës për të harruar si ju. Pra, nëse harroj, kujtomani mua dhe nëse dikush nga ju është i dyshimtë në lidhje me lutjen e tij, ai duhet të ndjekë atë që ai mendon se mund të jetë e saktë dhe i plotë namazi i tij në përputhje me rrethanat dhe të perfundojë atë dhe të bëjë dy sexhde.

*6-)EBU Davudi tek seksioni me numer 30;Gjykimet dhe betejat (Kitab Al-Fitan Ua Al-MalahimLibri 30, Numër 4234:.*..Ai(profeti) u përgjigj: do të ketë shume (fitne) dhe të keqe. Unë e pyeta: O i dërguari i All-llahut, do të ketë të mirë pas kësaj të keqje? Ai u përgjigj: Mëso Librin e All-llahut(Kur'anin), Hudhejfe, dhe t'i përmbahesh përmbajtjes së tij. Ai e tha këtë tri herë...

*7-)El Muata ne hadithin (Libri # 38, Hadithi # 38.10.17)*Aishja, gruaja e profetit,Allahu e bekoftë dhe i dhëntë paqe, ka thënë:
... i Dërguari i Allahut, Allahu e bekoftë dhe i dhëntë paqe, u ngrit përpara popullit, dhe lavdëroi Allahun dhe i dha Lavdet Atij(Allahut). Pastaj ai tha: "Çfarë po ndodh me njerëzit që vejnë kushte të cilat nuk janë në librin e All-llahut(Kur'an)?Çdo kusht që nuk është në librin e All-llahut(Kur'an) është i pavlefshëm edhe nëse janë njëqind kushte te tilla. Dekreti i All-llahut(Kur'ani) është i vërtetë dhe kushtet e All-llahut janë absolute...

*8-)"SAHIH MUSLIMI"Libri 13, Numër 4016:*
Transmeton Ibn Abasi: Kur i Dërguari i Allahut (paqja qoftë mbi të) ishte gati për të lënë këtë botë, ka pasur persona (rreth tij) në shtëpinë e tij,....Atëhere Umeri tha: Vërtet i Dërguari i Allahut (paqja qoftë mbi të) është goditur thellë me dhimbje. Ju keni Kur'anin me vete. Libri i All-llahut është i mjaftueshëm për ne. 

*9-)Sahih Buhariu
Vëllimi 1, Libri 3, Numri 111:*
Transmetohet Ash-Sha'bi:
Ebu Juhaifa tha: "Unë e pyeta Aliun," A keni ndonjë libër (i cili i është shpallur Profetit përveç Kuranit)? "'Aliu u përgjigj, "Jo, përveç Librit të Allahut apo fuqisë se të kuptuarit e cila është e dhënë (nga Allahu) mbi një musliman apo atë që është (me shkrim) në këtë fletë letre (me mua)." Ebu Juhaifa tha: "Unë e pyeta: 'Çfarë është (me shkrim) në këtë fletë letre?' Aliu u përgjigj, ajo merret me Dijja-n (kompensimit (paratë e gjakut) të paguara nga nje vrasës, të afërmve të viktimës), shpërblim për lirimin e të burgosurve nga duart e armiqve, dhe ligji që asnjë musliman duhet të vritet në kisas (barazinë në ndëshkim) për vrasjen e nje (mosbesimtari).

*10-)Sahih Buhariu Vëllimi 4, Libri 53, Numri 404:*
Transmeton Aliu:
Ne nuk kemi shkruar ndonjë gjë nga Pejgamberi, përveç Kur'anit dhe asaj që është shkruar në këtë letër, (ku), Profeti tha: "Medina është një shenjtërore nga (mali i) Air , dhe-kështu, pra, kushdo që kryen (në të) një herezi ose kryen një mëkat, ose i jep strehim të tillë një shkelesi, do të ndodhe mallkimi i All-llahut, i engjëjve dhe i të gjithë njerëzve,......



_kuptohet qe pjesa tjeter(qe ishte shkruar ne nje cope leter) nuk ishte nje shpallje hyjnore , por nje keshillim i logjikshem i Profetit ne lidhje me Medinen, pasi kjo ishte nje konkluzion logjik nga ana e profetit te cilen Sahabet e shkruan ne nje cope leter , por qe nuk mund te konsiderohet shpallje hyjnore , por nje keshillim nga ana e profetit._

* si edhe keto me poshte:*



*Libri i famshëm, "ulum el-Hadith"* i Ibn el-Salah, raporton një hadith nga Ebu Hurejra në të cilin Ebu Hurejra tha se i dërguari i Perëndisë doli jashtë tek ne, ndërsa ne ishim duke shkruar hadithet e tij dhe tha: " Çjanë ato që keni shkruar? " Ne i thamë, "hadithet që ne dëgjojmë nga ju, o i dërguar i Perëndisë(Allahut)." Ai tha, "Një libër tjetër përveç librit të Zotit?!" Ne i thamë, "A duhet të flasim për ju?" Ai tha, Flisni për mua, që do të jetë mirë, por ata që do të gënjejnë do të shkojnë në ferr. Ebu Hurejra tha: ne i kemi mbledhur ato që kishim shkruar nga hadithet dhe i dogjëm në zjarr.



*Në librin e famshëm, "Tak-jed Al-Ilm"*, Ebu Hurejra tha, i dërguari i Perëndisë ishte informuar se disa njerëz kanë shkruar hadithet e tij. Ai i mori këto libra në xhami dhe tha: "Çfarë janë këto libra që kam dëgjuar që ju keni shkruajtur? Unë jam vetëm një qenie njerëzore. Çdokush që ka ndonjë nga këto shkrime duhet ta sjellë atë këtu. Ebu Hurejra tha se ne i kemi mbledhur të gjitha këto dhe i kemi djegur në zjarr.



*Ibn Hanbel në librin e tij, Musned*, transmeton një hadith në të cilin Abdullah Ibn Omeri ka thënë, "i dërguarin e Perëndisë një ditë doli tek ne sikur ai do të largohej së shpejti dhe na tha," Kur unë të largohem nga ju (të vdes ), të mbani librin e Zotit, ndaloni atë që e ndalon dhe i pranoni si hallall atë që e bën hallall. "



_Ai kurrë nuk përmendi Synetin në këtë hadith._



*Përsëri, në librin "Tak-jed Al-Ilm",* Abu Sajed Al-Khudhri tha: "E pyeta të dërguarin e Perëndisë për të marrë leje për të shkruar hadithet e tij, por ai nuk pranoi të më japë leje."

Paqe gjithashtu !

----------


## il dandi

> Pse gershetimi i flokeve qenka mekat ? 
> Nuk shoh ndonje arsye bindesi ose me sakte shpjegim eshte siperfaqesore .


nuk ndalohet gershetimi i flokeve porse me lidhjen e flokeve eshte venja e parukes duke e nderlidh flokun tend me paruken.lexoni pak me mire sidomos kur sjellin shkrime mbi islamin njerez(bani)te cilet vetem muslimane nuk jane..

----------


## hot_prinz

> nuk ndalohet gershetimi i flokeve porse me lidhjen e flokeve eshte venja e parukes duke e nderlidh flokun tend me paruken.lexoni pak me mire sidomos kur sjellin shkrime mbi islamin njerez(bani)te cilet vetem muslimane nuk jane..


Il_dandi, nuk eshte pyetja se si i lidh floket, gersheta, me floke shtese, me paruke, apo..., por na e sqaro pse eshte mekat.

Se nese i lidh per traktor e dime qe te zvarrit neper toke..

----------


## master2006

> nuk ndalohet gershetimi i flokeve porse me lidhjen e flokeve eshte venja e parukes *duke e nderlidh flokun tend me paruken*.lexoni pak me mire sidomos kur sjellin shkrime mbi islamin njerez(bani)te cilet vetem muslimane nuk jane..


hahahahahah, best post in the last few weeks hahahah  :ngerdheshje:  

po venja e kapeles gjate dimrit qenka haram? pasi edhe ajo eshte nje lloj "peruke" hahahah

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Po kjo (Joruajtja gjatë urinimit.) cfar do te thote ?
Dhe nje shpjegim pse qenka mekat fotografia?*

----------


## bani

> hahahahahah, best post in the last few weeks hahahah  
> 
> po venja e kapeles gjate dimrit qenka haram? pasi edhe ajo eshte nje lloj "peruke" hahahah


ka edhe me keq:

*Kush pi alkol per here te katert duhet te vritet:*

_Per ata qe pine alkol per here te katert ka denim me vdekje:_
*HADITH SAHIH NGA EBU DAVUDI;*
*Ebu Davudi (38:4467)* Profeti tha, "nëse do të pijnë verë, fshikullojini(me kamxhik) ata,
përsëri nëse do të pijnë atë, fshikullojini ata .
Përsëri nëse do të pijnë, t'i vritni ata.
" Por në hadithin me numer (38:4469)thuhet; ata morën tre fshikellime me kamxhik paralajmëruese para se të vriten në rastin e katërt.

PRA SIPAS HADITHIT ME LART : 
KUSH PI PIJE ALKOLIKE PER HERE TE KATERT , DUHET TE VRITET (SIPAS ISLAMIT)

*Kush braktis fene islame duhet te vritet*:

*Sahih Al-Buhariu

Vëllimi 9, Libri 83, Numër 17:*
Transmeton Abdullahu:

I dërguari i Allahut tha: "Gjaku i një muslimani i cili pranon se nuk ka të adhuruar me të drejtë përveç Allahut dhe se unë jam i dërguari i Tij, nuk mund të derdhet ndryshe përveç në tri raste: Në rastin për vrasje, në rastin e një personi të martuar që kryen marrëdhënie të paligjshme seksuale si dhe ai i cili braktis fenë Islame (bëhet femohues) dhe e lë bashkësinë muslimane. "

----------


## hot_prinz

> *Po kjo (Joruajtja gjatë urinimit.) cfar do te thote ?
> Dhe nje shpjegim pse qenka mekat fotografia?*


Xheni, mu ruajte mos shkel ne te ndoshta.  :ngerdheshje: 
Xheni, ueeee ti paske me shku ne ferr sa fotografite i ki bo.  :pa dhembe:

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

> Xheni, mu ruajte mos shkel ne te ndoshta. 
> Xheni, ueeee ti paske me shku ne ferr sa fotografite i ki bo.


*Daja Hot shuj ti. mbase me ndoshte po me pergjigjesh.
Dua pergjigje te sakt nga hapesi i temes.*

----------


## bani

> *Daja Hot shuj ti. mbase me ndoshte po me pergjigjesh.
> Dua pergjigje te sakt nga hapesi i temes.*


hapesi i temes as nuk ia ka haberin pergjigjes qe kerkon...pasi nuk i kam sjellur per tjeter , pos per te demaskuar pseudofetaret myslimane sot ,qe po devijojne njerzit me hadithe te tilla te tipit si ato qe une solla me lart ne postimin 1.

ata qe mendojne dhe e besojne qe duhen ndaluar ato gjera .....duhet t'a dine edhe shkakun,

Pershendetje !

----------

